# Can i trim Rotala Rotundifolia/HM down to substrate level?



## justordinary (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi guys. 

I've recently just started my first planted tank and I'm unsure of how plants grow. I've seen guides on trimming but not actually explaining how they are grown.

Particularly this 2 species of stem plants, Rotala Rotundifolia and Hemianthus Micranthemoides. I have them in the tank for a week and will do the trimming next week when they are rooted.

However there's a few questions I have before i trim them; 

1. I bought the emersed form of Rotala Rotundifolia. The leaves are round compared to the submersed narrow leaf form. Can I trim them all the way down to substrate level so that new growth will come out to be narrow leaves? Will the roots be absorbing enough nutrients for new growth or do i need to leave some leafs on them to carry out photosynthesis while it's growing the new stems? I'd like to get rid of all the round leaves if possible. 

2. The HM i got was in a pretty bad condition. About 60% of the leaves are dying off. Can I just trim them down to substrate level as well to encourage new growth? If not, how should I go about this? 

3. While trimming them, do I need to cut at the nodes or can I cut it anywhere at my desired height? 


Please pardon the ignorance I can't find a proper answer elsewhere.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

I only have experience with rotala rotundifolia and the shortest I ever cut is 2/3 node left above substrate. Another one is ludwigia repens which I left a pair of leaves. 

Actually the theory is fairly simple. Each node has a pair of leaves and each leaf can produce new growth at the base of the leaf. So basically you double your plant stems after each cutting. Each trim you cut at the point higher than last trim. 








So after few trims you basically get much more stem than what you planted. Then you can simply cut out the shape you desire. 
Sorry for my poor English. 

You can replant cutting after each trim. By the way after some time those round leave will just melted away


Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

You should not trim the rotundifolia for now. Let it convert first and THEN you can go with a regular trimming schedule. It will use nutrients stored in the emersed leaves to convert so trimming it now would make the transition harder. 

Correct name for the other is _H. glomeratus_. Might just float it for now if it's mushy.


----------



## justordinary (Nov 20, 2016)

John Wong said:


> I only have experience with rotala rotundifolia and the shortest I ever cut is 2/3 node left above substrate. Another one is ludwigia repens which I left a pair of leaves.
> 
> Actually the theory is fairly simple. Each node has a pair of leaves and each leaf can produce new growth at the base of the leaf. So basically you double your plant stems after each cutting. Each trim you cut at the point higher than last trim.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll cut down to 3 nodes left then. Do i need to cut it at the node right above the leaf or can i cut anywhere in between the stems? Have you had experience with the round leaves melting away? How long will they take?

Cause i've seen replies in other forum saying that it will be much quicker if you just trim away the round leaves after they have rooted. 



Tinanti said:


> You should not trim the rotundifolia for now. Let it convert first and THEN you can go with a regular trimming schedule. It will use nutrients stored in the emersed leaves to convert so trimming it now would make the transition harder.
> 
> Correct name for the other is _H. glomeratus_. Might just float it for now if it's mushy.


I'm worried about the converting time taking too long as I want to trim them once they're rooted so that i get it bushy and fluffy quickly. 

Also I noticed it's called H. glomeratus. Called it HM as most of my search people are calling it that so figure it would be easier for people to tell what I'm talking about. 

Will there be differences if I float them?


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

According to my experience, I will let them settle first or at least have some visible roots on the side of the tank (perhaps one week?). But all these depend on plant health i.e. thicker stem, bigger leaves etc. 
Rotala is very hardy plant and will take root or grow new leaves even if I plant them without bud. Emerged leaves will stay for one or two weeks but in long run they will be your least concern.
By the way you should give them enough energy(light) and food(co2, fert etc) . Just don't care where you cut, they will grow new shoots from last two available node regardless of where you cut between two nodes. 

Ps. Plants may grow new bud a bit slower with shorter stems left. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk

By the way do you have any kind of cover in front of rotala bush? May be some hardscape or low growing plant like crypt? They will cover lower part of your rotala as after sometime most of the leaves will disappear and left bare stems










Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Wait till they convert then trim it and replant, then you can worry about getting a bush. Do not trim them till then. It will make the process difficulg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, I provide my plants with a co2 and dry ferts so that my plants have lots of energy and material required for growth. If your plant do not have co2, enough light and ferts, your rotala may not response well to that kind of trimming. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## justordinary (Nov 20, 2016)

Opare said:


> Wait till they convert then trim it and replant, then you can worry about getting a bush. Do not trim them till then. It will make the process difficulg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the advise!



John Wong said:


> Hi, I provide my plants with a co2 and dry ferts so that my plants have lots of energy and material required for growth. If your plant do not have co2, enough light and ferts, your rotala may not response well to that kind of trimming.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


Co2 is at around 30ppm and lighting is good enough for now i guess. I have both red and green rotalas. The green ones are creeping towards the substrate which leads me to believe the lighting is more than enough for them. I do also have HC carpet as a cue for any co2/lighting deficiency for now. Next week my dry ferts will arrive and will start dosing the EI regime. 

Today the red rotalas have sprouted new leaves! Since it's already changing I will just wait it out before i trim them then. 

Also, there are a tons of roots growing from underneath the leafs at each node. Should i cut them off?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Nah don't cut the roots. I mean you could but there isn't really a point. I would just not mess with the plants for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justordinary (Nov 20, 2016)

Opare said:


> Nah don't cut the roots. I mean you could but there isn't really a point. I would just not mess with the plants for a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this rate I will have a carpet of rotala green by the next 2 weeks :laugh2:


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

justordinary said:


> At this rate I will have a carpet of rotala green by the next 2 weeks :laugh2:


Remember to share ya 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------

